# Sh!t inside my laptop screen.



## um_pineapplez (Aug 1, 2016)

I've got all this stuff inside (behind) my laptop screen, and it's annoying the FUCK outta me. It needs to be fixed. Tell me how to fix it. NOW.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 1, 2016)

Did you try restarting it?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 1, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Did you try restarting it?


Just did. It's still there. I mean, it's clearly on the screen, but I rub it and it doesn't come off, so it's clearly inside somehow!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 2, 2016)

What does it look like? Is it like a dead pixel or a piece of dirt?


----------



## MEDS (Aug 2, 2016)

It's kinda hard to fix something like this. The screen is bonded with glue and stuff that won't re-adhere if you break that bond.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## FlannelFox (Aug 2, 2016)

I took apart a phone once and the touchscreen glass separated from the screen cleanly, I guess it's possible to get the glass off and clean under there.
It was really cool too, you could still control the device with the touchscreen glass away from the display. ^-^


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 2, 2016)

i highly doubt there's anything actually _inside_ the screen or under the glass. if rubbing on it doesn't get it off, then open your screen so far that it's flat and level as you can make it like a table. Dribble a tiny bit of isopropyl alcohol (at least 60-70%) onto the mark(s) and let them sit for a minute or so. You can also corral the liquid in one place with a tissue or paper towel. The alcohol should penetrate any scratches and dissolve any gunk you have on the screen. Give the screen a soft scrubbing afterwards and hopefully the marks will be gone. if you have scratches marks on your screen, i'd consider a protective film to lay over your screen after a good wash to prevent anything else getting in there.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 2, 2016)

No idea how to get the screen open.


JumboWumbo said:


> What does it look like? Is it like a dead pixel or a piece of dirt?


1 or 2 dead pixels, and a few pieces of dirt on the screen.


----------



## reptile logic (Aug 2, 2016)

It will open up with a hammer, guaranteed. Work-ability afterwards ...


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 2, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i highly doubt there's anything actually _inside_ the screen or under the glass. if rubbing on it doesn't get it off, then open your screen so far that it's flat and level as you can make it like a table. Dribble a tiny bit of isopropyl alcohol (at least 60-70%) onto the mark(s) and let them sit for a minute or so. You can also corral the liquid in one place with a tissue or paper towel. The alcohol should penetrate any scratches and dissolve any gunk you have on the screen. Give the screen a soft scrubbing afterwards and hopefully the marks will be gone. if you have scratches marks on your screen, i'd consider a protective film to lay over your screen after a good wash to prevent anything else getting in there.



Don't do it! It's an IP logger!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Don't do it! It's an IP logger!


isopropyl.exe might be identified as a potential trojan by your antivirus software but just ignore that. *_shifty eyes_* ¬_¬


----------



## Ace_Trainer_Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2016)

stuff on the inside of the screen generally won't come out without taking it apart unfortunately. You could try getting a bit of air duster in there if possible. You can get a can of it from Amazon for a couple of bucks, just be sure it's cold if you use the cheap stuff as it's flammable. If that fails you will have to take it apart, I recommend using plastic safe pry tools to take it apart, use TIM cleaner to remove the old glue, iKlear to clean dirt and dust from inside the screen, then fresh adhesive to bind it back together. Do this and it should be good as new!
(hope that helps) Good luck.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 23, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> 1 or 2 dead pixels, and a few pieces of dirt on the screen.


A Q-Tip moistened with alcohol will lift dirt that on the front of the screen but I'm sorry to say, dead pixels are just that; pixels that will not come back from the dead. If it bugs you that bad, take it down and have a new screen put in it. If you're adventurous, buy a screen from Amazon or eBay and replace it yourself. Instructions for most laptops can be found on the 'Net.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 26, 2016)

for a moment i actually thought you had real sh!t in your laptop.
~\(^^)/~


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 28, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> for a moment i actually thought you had real sh!t in your laptop.
> ~\(^^)/~


im stupid


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 29, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> for a moment i actually thought you had real sh!t in your laptop.
> ~\(^^)/~


Fursona pooped all over the display, it happens


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

Did you try turning it off and on again?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 8, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Did you try turning it off and on again?


Yes.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Yes.


Please wait as we are redirecting you to another customer service co-worker


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> I've got all this stuff inside (behind) my laptop screen, and it's annoying the FUCK outta me. It needs to be fixed. Tell me how to fix it. NOW.


Reinstall windows it helps me every time.


----------

